# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Foto te CS !

## REJDI

Pershendetje !

Te gjithe ato qe luajne cs , te nxjerrin foto ketu te pjeseve te ndryshme , kur luajme te gjithe.

Mendoj se do jete dicka e bukur....


Rejdi

----------


## REJDI

Fillojme......

 


hajde terorrist hajde  :shkelje syri:

----------


## REJDI

vazhdojme....

----------


## REJDI

vazhdojme...

----------


## REJDI

vazhdojme...

----------


## REJDI

vazhdojme....

----------


## REJDI

vazhdojme....

----------


## REJDI

vazhdojme....

----------


## LeNNoN

kjo e fundit ke de_dust esht me e bukra....





LeNNoN !

----------


## REJDI

do hedh akoma ,por pata ca probleme me explorin sot do keni shume me shume foto eshte njera yll fare qe do shkriheni se qeshuri  :ngerdheshje: 

Rejdi

----------


## meganoi



----------


## meganoi

KU eshte fotoja qesharake pra...

----------

